# Safe for biowheel?



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I just added Fungus Clear Tank Buddies (Jungle Labs, http://www.junglelabs.com/pages/details.asp?item=TB630) to my tank to help one of my mollies, but it says that it clears fungus and bacteria... does this mean bacteria in general (wouldn't be good at all for my biowheel) or just bacterial infections?

Basically what I need to know is if I can turn my filter back on? I took the carbon out, but should I still be able to run it with the sponge and biowheel?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes you can run it without the carbon insert. No, it won't kill the beneficial bacteria. I personally don't use stuff like that though, Melafix and/or Pimafix is best IMO.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't have much choice, the local fish stores don't carry anything but that and for one their house brand, which is about 15 dollars per bottle.

If this doesn't work I'll have to order some Melafix. Thanks for the prompt response!


----------

